# Little Rhom Swimming Lopsided.



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

So, I've got this little rhom(arund three inches) and it's been swimming lopsided since I got it earlier this week. Not horribly lopsided, but enough to notice that it's not 100% level. I tried googling and searching deeper into the forums but couldn't really find anything. I read that it could be the lighting. But I don't think it is. I had it in a 29 for a day and it was lopsided in there as well.

Any insight?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

DeadFriends said:


> So, I've got this little rhom(arund three inches) and it's been swimming lopsided since I got it earlier this week. Not horribly lopsided, but enough to notice that it's not 100% level. I tried googling and searching deeper into the forums but couldn't really find anything. I read that it could be the lighting. But I don't think it is. I had it in a 29 for a day and it was lopsided in there as well.
> 
> Any insight?


Its normal behaviour for a newly introduced rhom, nothing to worry about right now. It could be lighting, as it being too bright. You can try dimming the light down abit, with duck tape or tin foil. Update us if anything else starts to happen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Serras often rest with a bit of a tilt. Nothing drastic but something around 10 degrees wouldn't be abnormal.


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, guys. He's not at a 45 degree angle or anything, just a slightly. And he's not very active. He's eating well though. I guess I'll just give him a little more time to get used to the new set up.


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

He's not swimming lopsided anymore! Siiiick.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a defensive technique.
When they're tilted in your line of sight, you can't see as much of them, therefore they're more "hidden."

They usually outgrow this behavior, as it seems yours may have already started doing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

sounds normal, unless he is completely leaning on his side...


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> It's a defensive technique.
> When they're tilted in your line of sight, you can't see as much of them, therefore they're more "hidden."
> 
> They usually outgrow this behavior, as it seems yours may have already started doing.


I never even thought of that, that's really kind of cool. He's still doing it a little. But not as much. And he's started being less shy.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hope he opens up more with you!

yea id say just a typical serra tilt


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I bet he's normally vertical until you approach the tank, then he begins to tilt, and he always tilts toward you.
Right?

Kinda cute actually... 
He's thinking: _"Hee hee... that guy can't see me!"_


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I bet he's normally vertical until you approach the tank, then he begins to tilt, and he always tilts toward you.
> Right?
> 
> Kinda cute actually...
> He's thinking: _*"Hee hee... that guy can't see me!"*_


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah, I bet he's normally vertical until you approach the tank, then he begins to tilt, and he always tilts toward you.
> Right?
> 
> Kinda cute actually...
> He's thinking: _"Hee hee... that guy can't see me!"_


He always tilts towards my left, his right. Maybe he's right handed... well... finned. He really does only do it when I'm looking. Clever little bastard.


----------

